# GTO 6.0 Emblem update !!!!



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I went over with them what I wanted today. They said it would be no problem. I showed them the Pontiac symbol in the wheel emblem that needed to be as though it wasn't there. They said they could add another 3mil to it so it is a little thicker if need be.

Also you will like this. They will be precut so you will just peel and carefully stick over the existing emblem. 

I am having mine made first to show you what they will look like in 2 different ways and will post the pics when I get them back for those choosing colors. I will also show a picture of the Black and Silver.
1. Emblem with black backround and yellow letters.
2. Yellow backround and black letters.

I do not know yet how fast they will be made but I don't think it will take long to create them once mine is complete.

Last but not least. I am going to have them match as closely as possible the gauge cluster colors. (Red, Blue and Yellow) It would be to hard to try and match car colrs TRed, Spice Red etc. to many variations. Besides you will be looking at the steering wheel and gauge clusters together I would think it's better to match those than the color of the car.

Payment will be by PayPal only.

$10.00 Black and Silver
$12.00 Colors

Current list:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. RedrocketGTO (Red Background) 
7. Marathonman (Blue backround)
8. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
9. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
10. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
11. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
12. PK6906GOAT (Red)
13. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
14. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool! Paypal works for me!


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Count me in also.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Just let me know when.... :cheers


----------



## PK6906GOAT (Mar 20, 2006)

*GTO Emblem*

I would like the emblem with a red background - PK6906GOAT


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

PK6906GOAT said:


> I would like the emblem with a red background - PK6906GOAT



Your on the list above.


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

count me in. red background behind gto to match gauges!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

jason (CMEXLR8) said:


> count me in. red background behind gto to match gauges!



Your on the list above.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

05GOAT, please count me in for black and silver. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Russ2005 said:


> 05GOAT, please count me in for black and silver. Thanks for your efforts.



Your on the list above and your welcome.


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

Interested, but not sure what you're talking about exactly. Are you talking about the emblem that goes in the middle of the steering wheel?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

arty: Yeh, add me too, color Yellow as a bananna

EARL R DETWILER


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

:cheers 



I'm still in


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Please change mine to the red background as well, to match the instrumentation panels.


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

I would like to be added to the list. Iwould like one with a red background. Thanks. Jason 06 M6 GTO.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Updated List:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. RedrocketGTO (Red Background) 
7. Marathonman (Blue backround)
8. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
9. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
10. oldgoat (Red)
11. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
12. PK6906GOAT (Red)
13. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
14. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
15. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
16. I Stall Automatics (Red)


I should be able to post some pics of emblem not installed yet. Just proofs.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Uh, you rock.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Uh, you rock.


Thanks man. I should have a pic of mine installed today I hope.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> Thanks man. I should have a pic of mine installed today I hope.


Any luck? :seeya:


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Any luck? :seeya:


HERE'S THE UPDATE.

I got mine late yesterday and put it on. The Pontiac arrowhead still shows through just as some people had told me it would but I had to try. They said this was the thickest vinyl they had. You can make out the arrowhead from certain angles. I tried to get some pic's that show you what it really looks like from the various angles. It still looks better than the Arrowhead to me.

Ryan at Grafxwerks has offered to put a dome on the decal but I'm not to sure if that would make a difference or not but I think anything domed there in the center of the steering wheel might look out of place. Also Zim_GTO is going to see if he can find a thicker vinyl to work with since he works with vinyl for a living. I will keep you updated on any new developments in these 2 areas.

I am going to leave mine on because the more I looked at it the more it looked like the emblem was made with the Arrowhead embossed in it kind of 2 effects for the price of 1. Here are the pics you decide.

If you still want one let me know and I will have them made. If you don't want one I will keep you informed of any progress towards a different one.

Sorry for getting your hopes up if you decide it's not for you. I tried. 


































Current List: 


1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. RedrocketGTO (Red Background) 
7. Marathonman (Blue backround)
8. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
9. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
10. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
11. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
12. PK6906GOAT (Red)
13. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
14. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
15. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
16. I Stall Automatics (Red)
17. Malum IN SE (blue)
18. Loubo (Red)
19. Ripthesix (Black and Silver)


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll still try it!


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm Still A Player!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks guys I will wait a little while and see how many people still want one so I can put in as large of an order as possible. The more I look at it the more I like it. It could be the more some look at it the less they will like it. Once I have them made it should not take them anymore than a day or 2 to make them and I will start sending them out.


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

That Will Work. By The Way,love Your Avatar


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

MAXAMOOSE said:


> That Will Work. By The Way,love Your Avatar


Thanks I thought it was funny. 

I am going to PM the remaining folks to reply yes or no here so I can go ahaed and put in an order.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm still good to go.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Loubo said:


> I'm still good to go.



Gotcha.


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

I'm still in. I would still like black and silver with red behind the letters gto. if this is possible let me know. thanks


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

*exibition of power ticket....*

Has an received one of these before? if so how serious of a ticket is it? I probably can have my lawyer take care of it but just wanted to know if i should be worried.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

jason (CMEXLR8) said:


> I'm still in. I would still like black and silver with red behind the letters gto. if this is possible let me know. thanks


Unfortunately it is to involved to get specific color changes outside of what you see. So it will look like the Silver and Black or the Black and Red Logo.


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> Unfortunately it is to involved to get specific color changes outside of what you see. So it will look like the Silver and Black or the Black and Red Logo.


Thought you had blue as an option too? I'm still in anyways, but if blue isn't available, I guess I'll live with the silver and black.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

malum in se said:


> Thought you had blue as an option too? I'm still in anyways, but if blue isn't available, I guess I'll live with the silver and black.



Sorry to mislead you the colors are below. I was telling him I couldn't put several different colors in one emblem. You can have the blue one.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Colors:

I'm also working on a Brazen O.












Installed Pic's:



































Updated list:

Those in Bold letters orders will be placed.

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
*6. Marathonman (Blue backround)*
7. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
8. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
9. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
*10. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)*
11. PK6906GOAT (Red)
*12. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)*
13. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
14. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
*15. I Stall Automatics (Red)*
*16. Malum IN SE (blue)*
*17. Loubo (Red)*
*18. Ripthesix (Black and Silver)*
*19. rrathea Brazen or Silver*


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm still in, looks nice


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Still interested. If Brazen is not available, any suggestions as an alternate color (maybe silver to match the silver on the steering wheel and dash)?

Thanks!!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I'm still in, looks nice


Gotcha !!




rrathea said:


> Still interested. If Brazen is not available, any suggestions as an alternate color (maybe silver to match the silver on the steering wheel and dash)?
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes Black and Silver would still look very good with the rest of the interior. I will get you one or the other. You have been added to the list.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Someone needs to contact these guys and see if they can do them. Theirs are gel coated and would eliminate the Pontiac image coming through from behind.

http://stores.ebay.com/DeVries-Signs

Jody


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

05Goat, I'm still in for one. I would prefer for the goat logo to not show through as I think that now just makes it look like a sticker on top so if a solution could be found by your guys, even if it cost a little more, that is certainly the preference. I'd rather have something heavy plastic or metal and pull the goat logo off to replace with this. However, I'll still take one to help out the numbers. If I don't like it on the wheel...I'll figure out somewhere else to stick it!!! OK, OK....no wisecracks necessary.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Russ2005 said:


> 05Goat, I'm still in for one. I would prefer for the goat logo to not show through as I think that now just makes it look like a sticker on top so if a solution could be found by your guys, even if it cost a little more, that is certainly the preference. I'd rather have something heavy plastic or metal and pull the goat logo off to replace with this. However, I'll still take one to help out the numbers. If I don't like it on the wheel...I'll figure out somewhere else to stick it!!! OK, OK....no wisecracks necessary.


Not a problem. I just cut mine up by removing the vinyl that was over the emblem. I am going to have them make me another one and lay that over top of it to see if the arrowhead goes away. If so I can have some blank vinyl ones made up and you can double layer and cut your own. Hopefully it works. I will know more after I talk with them and see if it works what it would cost extra for the blank and also see if they can make them with a flat black backround.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm still in!!!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

raven1124 said:


> I'm still in!!!


Gotcha.

Current list:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. Marathonman (Blue backround)
7. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
8. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
9. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
10. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
11. PK6906GOAT (Red)
12. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
13. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
14. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
15. I Stall Automatics (Red)
16. Malum IN SE (blue)
17. Loubo (Red)
18. Ripthesix (Black and Silver)
19. rrathea ( Brazen or Silver)
20. gto500hp (Black and Silver)
21. JET (Black and Silver)


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm still in on this!!!


:seeya:


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Robertr2000 said:


> I'm still in on this!!!
> 
> 
> :seeya:



Gotcha Thanks,


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Please add a red one for me............................


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

yes sir still interested, one black and silver please :cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

kerno said:


> Please add a red one for me............................


Your on the list.



purplehaze said:


> yes sir still interested, one black and silver please :cheers


You got it.


Updated list:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. Marathonman (Blue backround)
7. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
8. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
9. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
10. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
11. PK6906GOAT (Red)
12. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
13. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
14. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
15. I Stall Automatics (Red)
16. Malum IN SE (blue)
17. Loubo (Red)
18. Ripthesix (Black and Silver)
19. rrathea ( Brazen or Silver)
20. gto500hp (Black and Silver)
21. JET (Black and Silver)
22. kerno (Red)


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

No. 8 on the list, still interested in a black/silver. Thanks again for the offer...

Let me know what your PayPal address is and when you want the money.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Cadsbury said:


> No. 8 on the list, still interested in a black/silver. Thanks again for the offer...
> 
> Let me know what your PayPal address is and when you want the money.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris,

I will send out the paypal info as soon as I place the order. Keep checking this thread for updates. Should order them this week.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Lookin for a Blue one and can paypal now. let me know!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

SVT Kid said:


> Lookin for a Blue one and can paypal now. let me know!


Your on the list. I should be ordering this week so I will update this thread.

Updated list:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. Marathonman (Blue backround)
7. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
8. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
9. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
10. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
11. PK6906GOAT (Red)
12. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
13. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
14. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
15. I Stall Automatics (Red)
16. Malum IN SE (blue)
17. Loubo (Red)
18. Ripthesix (Black and Silver)
19. rrathea ( Brazen or Silver)
20. gto500hp (Black and Silver)
21. JET (Black and Silver)
22. kerno (Red)
23. SVT kid (Blue)


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Keep me down for a black and silver, please.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Starrbuck said:


> Keep me down for a black and silver, please.



You got it.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, I am still in. #14. Yellow Jacket right? UdnUdnGTO


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Hi, I am still in. #14. Yellow Jacket right? UdnUdnGTO


Yes I got you down. I am having 2 more made for mine to experiment with 2 different ways to get rid of the arrowhead problem and then I am going to put in the orders. I tried to see if I could get them done with a flat black backround but that was a no go. Sorry !! 

Updates to come.

Thanks for being patient guys


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I got 2 more emblems to expirement with. I left my original one on and cut around the arrowhead to see if laying one over top would get rid of the impression but didn't work good still showed up due to the bevel shape of the arrowhead. I was going to get a clear circle to apply first and cut then apply the emblem. So tomorrow it gets Dremeled down smooth. I'll post pic's. I will order them this week and should have them the first part of next week. As soon as I get them I will list my PayPal info.

Thanks,


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> I went over with them what I wanted today. They said it would be no problem. I showed them the Pontiac symbol in the wheel emblem that needed to be as though it wasn't there. They said they could add another 3mil to it so it is a little thicker if need be.
> 
> Also you will like this. They will be precut so you will just peel and carefully stick over the existing emblem.
> 
> ...


Can't do/won't do paypal - Sorry


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Loubo, You should have read 05GOAT's original post, he clearly stated paypal payment since day one.


----------



## KeiterGTO (May 17, 2006)

Hey, Put me on the list!!


----------



## KeiterGTO (May 17, 2006)

Sorry, Black and Silver should work


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Loubo, You should have read 05GOAT's original post, he clearly stated paypal payment since day one.


Sorry - I missed it.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Loubo said:


> Can't do/won't do paypal - Sorry


Not a problem. I have taken you off the list.



KeiterGTO said:


> Sorry, Black and Silver should work


I have put you on the list for Black and Silver.


Updated List:

1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. Marathonman (Blue backround)
7. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
8. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
9. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
10. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
11. PK6906GOAT (Red)
12. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
13. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
14. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
15. I Stall Automatics (Red)
16. Malum IN SE (blue)
17. KeiterGTO (Black and Silver)
18. Ripthesix (Black and Silver)
19. rrathea ( Brazen or Silver)
20. gto500hp (Black and Silver)
21. JET (Black and Silver)
22. kerno (Red)
23. SVT kid (Blue)


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

New picks of install minus the arrowhead.



























Sorry I moved in the last picture and made it a little blurry. Professional photographer I'm not.

I am going to place the order today. I will have them next Monday and will start mailing them out Tues. or Wed. of next week. 

If you want to order now. My Paypal accont is [email protected] If you want to wait until I get them I will post an update to this thread when I receive them. I will not be mailing any out until probably the end of next week and then it will be however long it takes the postal service to deliver to your area from Florida.

Make sure you have the correct ship to address in your Paypal info so I can mail it out to you.

If you want to make changes to your order please let me know.

*Black and Silver are $10. 
Colored ones are $12.*


Please put GTO Badge and the color you want in the PayPal subject line just to make sure I send you the correct color even though I have it in the list. You might change your mind.

Also put your user name for the board if you don't mind becuase that is what I have on my list.



This is the current list:


1. Pbmaniac2000 (Black and Silver)
2. Raven1124 (Black and Silver)
3. NT91 (Black and Silver)
4. Robertr2000 (Black and Silver)
5. Purplehaze (Black and Silver)
6. Marathonman (Blue backround)
7. Starrbuck (Black and Silver)
8. Cadsbury (Black and Silver)
9. oldgoat (Black and Silver)
10. Maxamoose (Black and Silver)
11. PK6906GOAT (Red)
12. jason (CMEXLR8) (Red)
13. Russ2005 (Black and Silver)
14. UdnUdnGTO (Yellow)
15. I Stall Automatics (Red)
16. Malum IN SE (blue)
17. KeiterGTO (Black and Silver)
18. Ripthesix (Black and Silver)
19. rrathea ( Brazen or Silver)
20. gto500hp (Black and Silver)
21. JET (Black and Silver)
22. kerno (Red)
23. SVT kid (Blue)


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO just sent you a paypal for $12.00. You should have it today.

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

PD! thanx again man! so are we gonna have to take a dremel to our stering wheel?


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

So if we don't want the pontiac emblem outline coming through, we do minor surgery? Or was there some other clever way to avoid this issue?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> UdnUdnGTO just sent you a paypal for $12.00. You should have it today.
> 
> Thanks again


Got it.  

Thanks,



malum in se said:


> So if we don't want the pontiac emblem outline coming through, we do minor surgery? Or was there some other clever way to avoid this issue?


I couldn't find any other way to get rid of it.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Money sent! Thanks for keeping us updated!:cheers


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If it's too late to get one, and somebody decides they don't want their yellow one, I'll take it 05GOAT.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

baron_iv said:


> If it's too late to get one, and somebody decides they don't want their yellow one, I'll take it 05GOAT.


It's not to late I had extra's of every color made for late comers. So if you want to order one. I will be picking them up Monday and begin mailing them to those who have paid on Tues.

Thanks,


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Got my red ones today, looks great. Now how do you get rid of the arrow on the old decal?


----------



## 36Goat (Jun 23, 2006)

36Goat Can you put me for Black and Silver


----------

